# NCEES 2016 thermal & fluid prb 507



## nirvick (Apr 10, 2017)

Can anyone have any idea why I don't get the NCEES answer for this problem?Actual answer is 91.428 psi

thanks


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 10, 2017)

Use a few more significant figures in your lbm/ft^3 to slug/ft^3 conversion and you'll be almost identical to the answer.  I  used 1.939 slug/ft^3 and the resultant answer is 91.466 psi.  Just a matter of sig figs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 11, 2017)

Using the exact figures you provide in red through all the calculations, I get 91.488


----------



## nirvick (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you, I use 1.939 and get 91.466.


----------



## Mikep (May 20, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## P-E (May 20, 2017)

That book is great for hands on combustion problems.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm a little lost as to why gravity must be converted to slugs/ft^3.  It seems that you do not have to mess with this with all the other formulas in the MERM.  Where does the formula for this show up in the MERM?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 4, 2019)

Looking at the problem I don't think the conversion is necessary.  Perhaps the thread author is simply more comfortable working in those units &gt;shrug&lt;


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 4, 2019)

Some sort of conversion is necessary.  If you just used units of gravity and density, you would end up with an answer of Lb/ft-Sec^2.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 4, 2019)

Enter the infamous g/gc.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 4, 2019)

Please forgive my ignorance, but I thought g/gc was equal to 1?

That's the way I've been studying the NCEES 2016 Practice Exam and this is the only problem I cannot get to workout.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 4, 2019)

g/gc is a common fluids ratio used when mass and force and involved, i.e. lbm, lbf, or involving work of a fluid.

The MERM should have a discussion of this, if not, your Fluid Mechanics text will.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok, I figured it out. 

If you use the the U.S. Customary version of the Bernoulli equation as shown in the MERM, it simplifies to P1=p1h1 + (p2v2^2/2g) where P=pressure and p=density.

1) Density = 62.4 * 1.03= 64.3 lb/ft^3

2) Convert knots to ft/sec to obtain 50.634 ft/sec

3) Convert 14.7 psi to psf by multiplying by 144 to obtain 2116.8 psf.

4) Plug and Chug


----------

